# Very cheap, very effective automatic ambient footwell lighting solution



## will2497 (Dec 27, 2021)

3rd time Chevy Cruze Owner (2012, 2014, 2016), and first time on this site. I had previously searched for ambient lighting solutions on here and a lot of posts were older, some people were trying to tap into the dome light, etc. So I just wanted to share my solution which was very effective, and very cheap (~$35) and only took about 60-90 minutes to install.









_This work was done on a 2016 Cruze Limited (old body style)_ The concept can be utilized on newer models (and other cars), but just double check the fuses to figure out which ones are switched if you are seeking the same results*

I used an add-a-circuit fuse to wire up some LED strips for ambient footwell lighting and it worked great. I added the circuit to the #6 fuse (cigarette lighter) since its a switched fuse, and it will only be on when the key is in/until the door is opened after shutting off the car (you could use #7 as well, back power outlet). This LED kit was perfect too, the main module is backed with a 3M sticker and is small enough that it can be stuck to the side of the dash inside the fuse compartment. The LEDs can be adjusted via the app that connects via bluetooth, and the lowest light setting is perfect for ambient lighting and nothing too crazy. The only thing I don't like about this kit in particular is that it does a 'start up sequence' where it flashes the red blue and green at 100% but then changes to and remains on the last setting you had it set to. Just a little pet-peeve, the startup cycle is only about 2-3 seconds long and I will probably get used to it.
























The side kick panels along the center console are easy to remove by hand without any tools and makes it super easy to make this job look clean and professional. This kit was plenty long enough to run over to the passenger dash, double back and then along the center console to under the passenger seat. Had no issue sticking the first under the driver side dash, but once you get to the passenger side its a little different. There was a carpet/ flimsy trim piece bolted under the passenger dash blocking any good plastic to stick the LED strip to, so I took that off, cut out/trimmed it so the plastic that I could stick the LED strip to would not be blocked by it. For under the seats, I zip tied the LED's to the main bar that runs under the seat and it seems to give the perfect amount of light for the back footwell/passenger area. Tucked the remaining exposed wires under the center console trim until it got to its exit point to go under the seat.

















The fuse circuit only has a positive lead off of it, so you just need to ground the negative lead from the LED kit. I couldn't immediately see a grounding point under the dash, so I ran the negative lead to the a point that had an open hole on the main frame near the center console and attached it with a small 1/4-20 bolt. This same bracket is what I used to secure the remaining slack from wires.










All in all, a great, simple solution. I think this is the easiest way to make ambient footwell lighting that is on all the time, but I do see the upside to those who tap into the dome lights so that when you open the car doors they would turn on, but then they wouldn't remain on while in the car.

LED kit: https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B093Q9SFLL/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o00_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1

Add-a-circuit fuse: https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B093Q9SFLL/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o00_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## JeremyHabetler (Jan 3, 2020)

That's the same method I used for mine, although I have an automatic so I was able to attach mine to the shift light fuse instead which is one light on it's fuse


----------

